# CO2 Help



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Randomly 2 days ago I woke up with my high pressure gauge reading zero. I immediately thought there was a leak and the tank was empty so I weighed it and the tank is still basically full? I then tested every connection even the tank itself with soapy water/bubbles and couldn't find anything. I do not use a timer for my solenoid because I haven't purchased one yet, as a result every night I turn off the co2 regulator and co2 tank by hand yet when I wake up in the morning the high pressure gauge drops to zero. There is some kinda super slow leak going on but I have no idea where it could be coming from, everything was working fine until I got my tank re-filled a week/two back. Has anyone else experienced this or have any suggestions? I cannot afford to get another CO2 refill at this point if it emptys out on me.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

If you don't have a timer, why don't you unplug the solenoid every night? Do you turn the regulator knob AND the cylinder valve off every night?
I am not technically inclined but I was instructed to make sure both low and high pressure gauges show zero before I open the cylinder valve when I install new canister. 
Anyway, I would tighten the CGA nut a bit more or I would add a new nylon washer even if you have a permaseal, just in case.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's possible all the remaining co2 will eventually finds its way out overnight since there's nothing to hold the working pressure in place. Co2 will always look for the path of least resistance. But if you close the solenoid and leave the tank valve open, it should be the same the next day.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

exv152 said:


> It's possible all the remaining co2 will eventually finds its way out overnight since there's nothing to hold the working pressure in place. Co2 will always look for the path of least resistance. But if you close the solenoid and leave the tank valve open, it should be the same the next day.


Thanks, I solved the problem which was a bad nylon washer. I tried to close the thread but don't have the option to.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

You might have the same problem ever time you fill your tank. It's got me once or twice before I figured out what was going on. The nylon washers are a PITA to seat properly. Just do the soapy water test on that connection every time you put the reg back on. I find I can hear it hissing most times if it's not sealed right. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

hendy8888 said:


> You might have the same problem ever time you fill your tank. It's got me once or twice before I figured out what was going on. The nylon washers are a PITA to seat properly. Just do the soapy water test on that connection every time you put the reg back on. I find I can hear it hissing most times if it's not sealed right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


The soapy water test is the only way to go because 9 times out of 10 you won't hear a thing. Also, the thicker you can make the lather of the soap, the better it is for detecting leaks.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks for the help everyone but as i stated I've already solved the problem. If a mod sees this can you please close this thread as i don't have the option to.


----------

